# How Much Is A Good Crystal Lifter?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

It's high time I bought one, finally. But looking around they all seem similar yet vary in price by as much as Â£10, the RTL one being the most expensive. So, is there an advantage in paying more? and do you need more than one - for different extremes of crystal size?

Also what's confusing is one site which listed three similar lifters, which varied from Â£15.99 to Â£19.99, but they didn't say what the difference was all about?

Can anyone enlighten me, please?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> It's high time I bought one, finally. But looking around they all seem similar yet vary in price by as much as Â£10, the RTL one being the most expensive. So, is there an advantage in paying more? and do you need more than one - for different extremes of crystal size?
> 
> Also what's confusing is one site which listed three similar lifters, which varied from Â£15.99 to Â£19.99, but they didn't say what the difference was all about?
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me, please?


I would imagine the ones between Â£15.99-Â£19.99 are basically the same just retailers charging a bit more ,if your looking at them where im guessing you are looking at them.

If so thats where mine came from and it works fine for what i do , must of changed around a dozen crystals with it now.

I also got a cheap crystal press .useful for armoured crystals mineral crystals and press on backs .

Had mine around a year now as father christmas bought them for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > It's high time I bought one, finally. But looking around they all seem similar yet vary in price by as much as Â£10, the RTL one being the most expensive. So, is there an advantage in paying more? and do you need more than one - for different extremes of crystal size?
> ...


That settles it then, thanks for the info. I certainly didn't want to fork out Â£50+ for the Bergeon equivalent either!


----------

